# Converting a train?



## Trnman (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok, not quite converting a full size train, but I am looking at incorporating an electric motor into a gas powered trackless train ride. What I essentially want to do is build a hybrid that has both gas and electric power options.
My vehicle is a 21hp husqvarna garden tractor with a hydrostatic transmission. I want to directly couple a 48 volt motor to the hydrostatic differential underneath the seat.
It will need a pulling capacity of 4000# (4 1000# cars/ wagons). Rolling resistance is very minimal, as it will be used on level, hard surfaces. Top speed about 5-6mph. The hydrostatic transmission will give me the ability to vary the gearing ratio to the wheels. My current gas motor operates at approximately 2400 rpm "cruising" speed.
You can see the train here: www.roundhousecompany.com

Due to the limited space under the seat, I'd like to use a PM motor because of it's short length, such as a PMG 132 or a mars ME0708. Are these motors comparable in power to a sepex motor such as a A00-4009?
Also, with a PM motor could I have the ability to charge the batteries with the motor when in the gas mode and the motor is free spinning?

Thanks for help on this- very new to EV design so trying to learn as I go.


----------

